# FM3 - Apply now or wait?



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello - I have been living in the Guadalajara area for six months now and it's almost time for me to make the loooong drive to the border and renew my vehicle permit, reminding me that I don't really want to keep doing this. So I'm feeling some urgency to apply for my resident's visa but I understand that all the rules have just changed, and that the new procedures will be streamlined. 

My question is this: Is it better to apply now and get the process underway, so as to avoid having to make another drive in another six months' time? Or is it better to wait until the new streamlined procedures take effect?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The procedures is more streamlined than last year. My suggestion is to visit Migration and find out just what you need to complete the FM3/No Inmigrante procedure. It's easy.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> The procedures is more streamlined than last year. My suggestion is to visit Migration and find out just what you need to complete the FM3/No Inmigrante procedure. It's easy.


"The Diario Oficial website has been updated and is up and running. The Transitorios section (listed after Article 162) govern the period between May 26 and whenever INM issues and implements the new regulations."


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just go to this site and begin your application: Trámites - Instituto Nacional de Migración
If you don't have enough Spanish, use a friend, or Google Translate in another window.
Once you have filled out all the information, hit 'Guardar' and then print your forms. Take them, your FMM, passport, proof of address, etc. to the nearest INM office; be sure to do it before your FMM expires. Once they accept your papers, you won't have to drive to the border, as you will be 'en tramite'.
They will give you a letter with a 'pieza' number at the very top, a NUT and a password. Go to the site they indicate and watch the progress of your application. When you see a red 'aqui' at the bottom, click and fill out the personal data. It won't take long and you will return to INM to get the payment form, pay at a nearby bank, copy the receipt and take the original and a copy to INM. They'll thumb print you and prepare your visa card while you wait.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the detailed information! One more question, what is the cost for an FM3?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

teresita7 said:


> Thanks so much for all the detailed information! One more question, what is the cost for an FM3?


1,279 pesos for the visa, around 100 pesos for the fotos, and less than 10 pesos for copies.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

OK great, thank you! And now one more question - where's a quick place where I can go to get those photos? I live an hour away so I'm going to need to do it all at the same time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There will also be a fee for first time applicants. Probably no more than 700 pesos.


----------



## mejico (Jul 8, 2011)

teresita7 said:


> OK great, thank you! And now one more question - where's a quick place where I can go to get those photos? I live an hour away so I'm going to need to do it all at the same time.


Just go to any photo place (photo studio, 1 hour photo express, etc), and tell them you need "fotos infantil por una visa". To be safe, I'd recommend getting 5 of the front of your face, and 5 "de perfil" (of your right profile). 

They'll know how to make the photos, which will be 2.5 x 3.0 centimeters. 

A lot of photo places also make copies, so you can get several copies of your documents made at the same time. I made like 6 copies of everything - photo page of my passport, FMM visa, CFE bill, bank statements. It's best practice here to have extra copies "just in case".


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Farmacias Guadalajara cost about 50 pesos for fotos compared to 3-4-5 times that much and they do it in minutes. Be sure to ask for size 'infantil' (small) ... not passport


----------

